# Please help me indentify my Business CD (BP9272?)



## ChocolateLab (Apr 1, 2005)

Guys, I have searched on this, and although I know I've seen it somewhere, I can't seem to find it again...

But is there a way to ID the Business CD unit in my 2000 323i? Most of the ones that l've seen like mine were Alpine, I think, but the model number in the radio booklet is BP9272, which is probably a Blaupunkt... Right? :dunno: And in looking closer, it also seems like the Alpines on Ebay have a little circular symbol above the radio "-" button on the far lower left of the unit, while mine is like this one, with only the minus sign:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BMW-E46-BUSINES...ryZ38641QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I ask because I was considering a Blaupunkt with Digiceiver to increase my radio reception, but if this is a Blaupunkt, it may already have that technology.

Is there any way to tell without pulling out the unit? I've never done that and don't want to risk the dreaded security code. My radio card (with the BP9272 model number) only has blanks under the code headings.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

You could always pull it out but leave it plugged in....


----------



## ChocolateLab (Apr 1, 2005)

That's true...

I guess I was hoping there was a way to find out the characteristics/specs of the BP9272 and how it compared to other Business CD models. 

But I guess I should ID it to be sure that it really _is_ a BP9272...


----------

